# Let your thoughts be heard!



## DavidMcKeegan

Help us to protect the interests of Americans abroad and earn $25 off tax preparation fees!

Greenback Expat Tax Services, in cooperation with American Citizens Abroad Global Foundation (ACAGF), is conducting their annual survey to gather US expat opinions on filing US taxes, renouncing citizenship, FATCA, foreign bank account reporting, and other important expat concerns. We want to know what you think!

Take our 4-minute survey and we'll give you $25 off your 2014 US Federal Tax Return preparation!

Take the survey here .


----------



## DavidMcKeegan

The survey has now ended. However please keep an eye out for the exciting results which will be posted on our website soon!


----------

